# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  Bed-plate Extender brackets ?

## EagleSeven

Has anyone here tried the Bed-platform extender-brackets, available at thingiverse ?
They increase bed size from 6"x9" to 8"x10", then put 8"x10" glass or mirror on top.

I want to find how well they work and if the extra space can really be Used,
 before printing them and getting glass cut for it ??
I can see that there may be problems with them ?

http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:911670

Click picture for larger view:

CTC bed extender 1.jpg

----------


## Bassna

That's pretty nifty. Not that I can help you, but maybe when I get mine we shall give it a shot :P

----------


## EagleSeven

I was looking at these bed-extenders more closely
and I think the left nozzle will hit the part of extender that sticks up above glass,
at left front corner of bed, when it does the clean-out pass at start of prints.
(if nozzles are at Same height for Dual filament prints)

So, I think I will let You try them before I install them ! LOL  :Wink: 

Note: I think that corner could be sanded down to be flush with glass, if it's too tall
I'll go ahead and print them to see how they fit, before I get the glass.

----------


## EagleSeven

I printed 2 of the corners and they look great, starting the other 2 now.

Used PLA and added Rafts and supports, which I usually do not do,
since there are long overhangs on bottom sides and strength is more important than making bottom look-good.  :Wink: 

Not sure if one corner will need to be sanded or not , but will be easy to do if needed.

Will not install them until I get the 8"x10" glass.

----------


## EagleSeven

Update:  I discovered that by changing printer type from Replicator-Dual to Replicator-2 
the bed-platform width is Enlarged in Makerbot slicer software.
(and Replicator-2X size is between those 2)

So, maybe the 10" wide bed can really be Used !  :Wink: 

Suppose I won't know for Sure until I Try it !

----------


## EagleSeven

Another discovery :
I found that to take advantage of Replicator-2 setting it is best to re-position the corner pieces,
since it enlarges in X direction and not in Y direction.

So, now the size of glass needed is 11 1/8" X 6 7/8" !

 2" gain in the X direction, which is Great.

Sure glad I checked all this before getting Glass cut !  :Wink:

----------


## EagleSeven

Extender2.jpg

In this picture you can see how corner brackets were re-positioned to make bed wider in X direction.
Compare it to picture from thingiverse, in previous post.
(this is with No glass sheet installed yet.)

Click picture for larger view:

Note: I now have new glass installed  :Wink:

----------


## EagleSeven

Did a Test and it will print the Full 11" width, if needed !
So the Extenders Do work !  :Wink: 

??? Curious what the 7532 means, that was added in previous post listing??

----------


## EagleSeven

???????????????????????????????

Admin,
Why are Not all my messages being displayed, in this thread ??
Last ones have been Cut-Off !  :Frown: 

Shouldn't there be a page 2 or something ??

----------


## Bassna

> ???????????????????????????????
> 
> Admin,
> Why are Not all my messages being displayed, in this thread ??
> Last ones have been Cut-Off ! 
> 
> Shouldn't there be a page 2 or something ??


Hey man, you got skype? Would love to chat about the Ctc

----------


## EagleSeven

> Hey man, you got skype? Would love to chat about the Ctc


No, Sorry, I don't use Skype, Facebook, etc.

I try to do all my chatting on websites like this one and at NASA related websites.  :Wink:

----------


## Bassna

Well that's a shame. I had left a message in that other post about ordering the CTC earlier if you get a chance  :Big Grin:

----------


## EagleSeven

The bed extenders are working Great !  :Wink: 

The only thing I've changed is adding some large flat washers at the nuts attaching them to bed.
They started getting loose . I think the nuts were slightly sinking into plastic.

Note: the extended glass does Not get as hot as the glass over plate area

----------


## Bassna

Thanks for the measurements, I got me a few pieces cut to the measurement you mentioned, hooked it all up. Printing great with the larger area. Before I could print only 4 handles at a time for something I sell, now I can print out 6 per run with space left. IMAG2052.jpg

----------


## EagleSeven

> Thanks for the measurements, I got me a few pieces cut to the measurement you mentioned, hooked it all up. Printing great with the larger area. Before I could print only 4 handles at a time for something I sell, now I can print out 6 per run with space left. IMAG2052.jpg


Great, Looking Good !  :Wink: 
It's good to know Someone is actually reading my messages !  :Wink:

----------


## Bassna

I would love a set of these for the CTC, the bed has a bit of wobble to it when printing. But the price is just too high for them. Any idea of a cheaper, but almost as good solution?

I'm also working on switching my left spring loaded extruder from my flashforge to the CTC, but the nozzle screw is too small for any hex wrench I was sent to adjust the nozzle on the CTC. So hopefully that soon also. 

http://www.bctechnologicalsolutions.com/arm-upgrade/index.html

----------


## EagleSeven

> I would love a set of these for the CTC, the bed has a bit of wobble to it when printing. But the price is just too high for them. Any idea of a cheaper, but almost as good solution?


I printed a set of Stiffeners, that I downloaded from thingiverse.com

They work great, after adding clear tape to keep them from coming loose,
since no holes are drilled for attachment, which is good.
(Tape is put on at front and back, Under bed, it does not show)
No need to remove anything to install them, they just slip on.

http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:661574

This is picture of them installed on a bed-plate, that I got from thingiverse also:
Click picture for larger view:

CTC bed Stiffeners.jpg

----------


## Bassna

Thanks that looks great I will give that a shot. I would also like to add a Z stabilizer from thingiverse but I need to get a bearing first. Just trying to get this thing as good as I can make it. I know I am having a bit of blobs from retraction, but I believe that will stop when I throw on the spring loaded extruder. All in all man, for $450 it's a pretty great printer. Almost running as great as the one I paid $1400 for  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## EagleSeven

> Thanks that looks great I will give that a shot. I would also like to add a Z stabilizer from thingiverse but I need to get a bearing first. Just trying to get this thing as good as I can make it. I know I am having a bit of blobs from retraction, but I believe that will stop when I throw on the spring loaded extruder. All in all man, for $450 it's a pretty great printer. Almost running as great as the one I paid $1400 for


I looked at Z-stabilizer and do Not think it is really needed.
The 2 tubes and their bearings, on each side, are what Stabilizes the bed assembly.
the center stepper-motor Screw just needs to ride freely in the bed
and does not need bracing at top of screw-shaft.
Bracing the screw-top may even cause Binding of the screw.

----------


## Bassna

I thought it might be too tight doing it with a bearing as well, but was just going by people's setup on Thingiverse. 

I looked at my Flashforge creator pro, it has a small tube that the screw just goes into at the top. It's not held by a bearing, just sitting in the tube with a bit of slack so it still "can" move if needed.

----------


## maxed280

Hey mate, did you notice a difference with the bed stiffeners installed. looking at these myself, are they worth printing?

cheers

----------


## EagleSeven

> Hey mate, did you notice a difference with the bed stiffeners installed. looking at these myself, are they worth printing?
> 
> cheers


Yes, stiffeners really help !
Before adding them I could not touch the bed-plate, since it was so flexible, 
but now I can push down warped overhangs with no problems in layer height changing.  :Smile:

----------


## Bassna

I just got both mine printed out last night, and they slide right on like a glove. But....I have not done a print since adding them :P I will run some stuff later and test it out too, but I can see it helping some yeah. It's still not as stiff as say my flashforge bed is compared, but it does feel like it's a bit stronger than it was without them.

----------


## maxed280

What settings did you use mate? looks like it will take a LONG time to print

----------


## Bassna

> What settings did you use mate? looks like it will take a LONG time to print


I used the recommended 40% infill the maker commented with. About 45 mm/s speed, its showing about 4 1/2 hours.

----------

